# $10M cut from CATSA budget to screen passengers at airports



## jollyjacktar (7 Aug 2017)

I find it ironic that the GoC can cut $10M from the folks that look for explosive devices, but still managed to pay $10M to someone who made and buried explosive devices.
Where is Sheryl Crow when you need her?  Airlines are forced to pick up the slack.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/catsa-security-airports-fees-wait-times-international-liberal-gtaa-toronto-vancouver-1.4234374?__vfz=profile_comment%3D5218800008219#vf-10528600009507


----------

